

Ask HN: What do you use for HR (vacation, expense, recruitment, employee database etc) - frosty

We have grown to around 25 employees and till sometime back spreadsheets were working and we didnt really have many formal processes. Wanted to have a process. The main requirements i can think of are:
i) employee records
ii) basic payroll
iii) vacation applying/tracking
iv) expense submission
v) performance reviews
vi) recruitment<p>found couple of alternatives (both sas and software). Wanted to know what you guys are using?
======
frosty
There must be a bug, because I am also "frosty". I didn't post this article,
but it has a red asterisk next to it.

~~~
pg
Could you please email me? pg@

~~~
frosty
hey i registered with account frosty :). i had seen one comment posted in my
profile which i am sure i had not posted.

mailing you pg

~~~
tjic
remember on Apple ]['s DOS, where you could include a control character in the
name of a file (thus making it impossible for someone else to run a file
unless they knew the "real" name) ?

I've got a dollar riding on one of the two "frosty"s having an extra character
in their name...

------
haseman
Our small dev house uses Harvest: <http://www.getharvest.com/>

It's simple, straightforward, and has a metric ton of ways to enter hours into
the system. It doesn't have all the things you're looking for, but it does
well for all our vacation/hour/billing/tracking needs.

~~~
mrduncan
Would you mind elaborating on what else you're looking for other than what
Harvest offers?

~~~
haseman
There really isn't much I can think of offhand. It tracks hours. It might be
nice if it were easier to enter notes in the 'week' entry screen. Other than
that, it's a great product.

------
fn
<http://standoutjobs.com> for recruitment (disclaimer: I'm a cofounder :-P )

~~~
frosty
by recruitment what i meant was basically whenever a resume is recieved by
email, i) a separate entry is created for that person.

ii) Other people can change status like hired, called for interview,
telephonic done, rejected etc

iii) Other employees can add candidate feedback and other things so that
everything remains in one place

~~~
nolanbrown23
Check out <http://www.credentify.com/> "Eliminate a clogged inbox full of
resumes! Bring organization, collaboration, and background screening to your
hiring process with Credentify."

~~~
rms
Another one like that a <http://www.theresumator.com/>

